# I have the negative



## TANGO 11A (11 Oct 2011)

I just joined this site for one reason. To offer anyone an actual photo of the flying Couger Yes THE flying Couger I have the negative. I took the photo and no it is not photo shopped. I was looking at images on google when I could not believe my eyes to see the photo I took so long ago. I clicked on the link to this site. The debate on whether the photo was real or not was quite entertaining to say the least. I took the photo during troop training. We were crossing an open field on the west side of red route line abreast when we stumbled onto this perfect rise to get the couger in the air with a soft landing. The crew comander in the photo was at that time Lt. Burke. We had to go back and give it another try. Thats when I took the photo. I used a Pentax K1000 with a standered lens. In the photo you can see the towing pintels standing straight up so its at the top of its arc. I was Gunner in 11A at the time with WO Neameth. The driver with Burke was Beausoleil

At the time the regement was having a problem with the front suspension on the avgs. I showed up at a squadron party down at the riders roust I think it was called with a bunch of 8x10 inch prints for the boys in the troop. The maintanice ET was not impressed when he saw this Couger in the air. He  promised someone would be up on charges for this one but after a few beers he wanted a pic too. So thats the story of the flying Couger and if anyone wants a photo of it my email is in my profile THX...


----------



## REDinstaller (11 Oct 2011)

Always nice to see a flying kitty.  ;D


----------



## mycocobean (12 Oct 2011)

Legen--wait for it--dary.


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Oct 2011)

My son, pictured, told me he got a LAV to fly - all eight wheels off the ground. No pictures though so I can't say for certain it happened.

He did get a good write up while training for TF 1-08 for chasing down insurgents (targets) with his LAV.  :camo:

Mike was one of a kind and I'm very sorry that most of you never met him.


----------



## bick (12 Oct 2011)

Jim,

Flying LAV 3, Shilo 2007.


----------



## BDTyre (12 Oct 2011)

I managed to get at least some of the wheels of a LAV-RWS off the ground, though I can't confirm it was all eight (doubtful). I do know the front pretty hit hard when it came back down (and I'm surprised given our past experiences with the vehicles that nothing broke). I also managed to drift a LAV, thought I must say neither of these were likely as spectacular as that photo.


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Oct 2011)

Rhodesian said:
			
		

> Jim,
> 
> Flying LAV 3, Shilo 2007.



Thank you!!! That might have been him.....I just about crapped when he told me.....


----------



## bick (12 Oct 2011)

No prob.  I got the pic from Serge.  Not sure if he took it or not.


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Oct 2011)

Rhodesian said:
			
		

> No prob.  I got the pic from Serge.  Not sure if he took it or not.



Ask Serge who the driver was if you don't mind. Thanks!!


----------



## bick (12 Oct 2011)

Random.  The course staff had the whole crse meet at the ramp.  I would like to think it was Mike.


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Oct 2011)

Rhodesian said:
			
		

> I would like to think it was Mike.



Same here......


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Oct 2011)

Rhodesian said:
			
		

> Jim,
> 
> Flying LAV 3, Shilo 2007.



That landing must have hurt....

I jumped an EW Bison (couple tons heavier than a CP bison) on my driver course in Pet, using the trail running from the bottom of five fingers to the PTT tower. Couple nice little humps with long run up for speed. I got one jump and a smack on the back of the head from my CC.  >


----------



## Franko (12 Oct 2011)

Wow...flying boats.

Beat this (they also HIT the target at 1500m)          8)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLb5MiP3tcM

Regards


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Oct 2011)

Rhodesian said:
			
		

> Jim,
> 
> Flying LAV 3, Shilo 2007.



Ouch, the poor suspension...  Reminds me of the footage of the Lynx catching some serious air time doing a mud run in the 70's, early 80's..


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Oct 2011)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Ouch, the poor suspension...  Reminds me of the footage of the Lynx catching some serious air time doing a mud run in the 70's, early 80's..


I asked Evel Kneval (Mike) how the LAV was after he jumped it.....it turned out OK.


----------



## jollyjacktar (13 Oct 2011)

It must have been a fun ride.  I'll bet Mike enjoyed it to the full.  I also hope that, that is a photo of him doing the deed.  Glad he did not break her.


----------



## Snaketnk (10 Nov 2011)

I've driven a LAV where all 8 wheels left the ground (driving 60km off road into a sunset... asking for trouble) fell into a pit and knocked the front 2 wheels off their tie rod ends. The Gunner/CC were pretty shaken up too. Drove it back just fine, albeit slowly... Honest mistake  ;D


----------



## obelix (29 Nov 2011)

I recall posting that pic roughly 3-4 years ago, and had all the old Armoured hands on the site tell me it was photo shopped, and I didn't know what I was talking about. lol

No need to say sorry lads.


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Nov 2011)

obelix said:
			
		

> I recall posting that pic roughly 3-4 years ago, and had all the old Armoured hands on the site tell me it was photo shopped, and I didn't know what I was talking about. lol
> 
> No need to say sorry lads.



Cougar AVGP (The internet never forgets.)


----------



## aesop081 (29 Nov 2011)

obelix said:
			
		

> I recall



Well thank god that is solved....i haven't slept since then............. :boring:


----------

